# Wide Rides Guitar Straps



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Since what keeps your guitar attached to your body is very important I decided to review the only significant advancement in guitar straps to come along it FOREVER!

Wide Rides Site link... http://www.widerides.com/

To say that Wide Rides straps are ground breaking is both truth and understatement.

First a little history. I got my first Wide Rides guitar strap three years ago and was immediatly taken back by how comfortable it is. There is nothing grating at your neck and the design truly makes those heavy gutars a little easier to manage by reducing fatigue through propper weight distribution and padding. Plus the Dual Adjustment System keeps the shoulder pad properly aligned on any guitar at any strap lenth setting.

Every aspect of Wide Rides strap screams quality, innovation, and comfort. They are made in the USA and use USA made Velcro Brand adhesive strips. After three years mine show no signs of wearing out or loss of stickness. The stiching is all very well done, rugged and tasteful. The decals are tough and show no signs of cracking or peeling. The leather ends are double stiched and glued, the nylon section that bridges the metal collar to the strap and leather ends are void of fraying. Not sure what type of nylon they use but it is TOUGH!

Cool looking, ultimate adjustability, durable and just plain tough I feel confident hanging my expensive Guitar from my Wide Rides strap.

I've been playing for nearly 30 years and I've owned all kinds of straps... Fender, Gibson, Music Man, Dean Marley, Planet Waves, Levy's, Get'm Get'm, Earth Wood, Jodi Head, LM, etc, etc, etc... 

I currently have a graveyard which holds about thirty different straps that for various reasons never made the cut. Some of them cost 3 times as much as the Wide Rides and the one thing I will not forgive a strap for being is weak. If I see any plastic on a guitar strap or poor stiching, or poor leather cuts I'm instantly turned off. I'm not going to trust that to hold my guitar wether the guitar costs $300 or $3000.

The other thing a strap must be is comfortable. Cheap Nylon straps grate at my neck plus they usually have poor stiching and poor quality end tabs that stretch over time and become unreliable.

Finally a strap has to be NOT outrageously over priced! At approx $30 plus shipping purchased dirct the Wide Ries are very fairly priced.

You owe it to yourself to check these straps out they are AWSOME!

Cheers
Craig
Sonic Diplomat


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Craig,
wich one you have? Long, short? Sticky, not sticky? Wide or thin one?
I'm really interessed in those! I'm tired of the slippery pad of my planet wave strap!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Right now I have medium, slippery, wide pad, ghecco. I have more on the way and one is with the sticky pad. I got a strap like yours and the pad got so annoying it hangs in the gravyard... LOL

Seriously when I first got mine I was taken back by the quality for the price. Direct buying is the way to go! Plus Wide Rides is a pleasure to deal with.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I ordered a classic black, wide, slippery. Looking forward to trying it out. Thanks for the link. :smile:
bd


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks indeed. I think I will order one slippery and one sticky (should work better for my neck heavy semihollow).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just ordered a couple. I'll post thoughts. Mike was great to talk to via email, works Sunday too. :smile:

I gave you props Craig. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thats cool guys I'd like to hear feedback for sure... Wide Rides has a great product for the $$$ and it would be good to hear someone else's thoughts on them... I'm looking forward to recieving my new ones for sure.

Thanks for the props Dave!

Cheers
Craig


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd have to try it out first.
I'm picky about straps, and I like the feel of leather and suede that isn't thick.

But who knows, maybe I'd like these--I'd just have to try it first.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

you guys get your straps yet ???


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay... seriously...
guys?

What's with the _"tee-hee... look! it's got boobs!! tee-hee-hee..."_ thing...?

Really?!?

Wow.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

EGBDF said:


> Okay... seriously...
> guys?
> 
> What's with the _"tee-hee... look! it's got boobs!! tee-hee-hee..."_ thing...?
> ...


I...but...heeee...WHAT?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I just ordered mine! WIll good them in the next week (hope so)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

my order is on the way... looking forward to some more of these awsome straps.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I ordered mine last sunday! Will be here pretty soon!
If I'm lucky, I'll have a new strat day and a new fx day in the same time!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Got mine today and WOOOOW! 
This is the best strap I,ve tried in a long time! Really confy and my Tele seems wayyyy lighter with it!
Played for almost 2 hours in a row with it this afternoon!

The leather is really tick and stiff! Took around 10 minutes to fit my strap lock in it! 
Seriously for 40$ it's THE best strap on the market!!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

+1 on Wide Rides I ordered one for every guitar I use live... they are awsome straps... I like the leather ends with the metal hoops... solid... the light weight is great and the shoulder pad is the best one out there... really disperses weight well.


----------

